# Nifty hobby knife set from Lowes



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I bought a 56 piece hobby knife set from Lowes. It's pretty nice. It's got an attachable head, titanium #11 blades, an assortment of other blades, a standard and a phillips head screwdriver bit, straight and bent tip tweezers and a stainless steel ruler all in a sturdy zipper case.

Check it out when next you visit Lowes.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What did you pay for it ?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

the low, low price of $11.98


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thats worth a 25 mile trip, thanks !!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

by chance is it on the Lowes web site so I know what to look for in the store? Or where in the store was it?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Doesn't appear to be on the website just yet but it's just like the zipper pouches that contain the small screwdriver sets, files, and whatever else can fit into a 7" x 4" case.

here, just like these;
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...544&Ne=4294967294&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=speedfit


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool I might make a pit stop at my Lowes this morning. I have to run an errand that is half way there as it is. Lowes is just a bit farther down the road...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bummed didn't find one. I looked where they had ONE X-acto type single knife, box cutters, small jewlers type files, etc.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Well nuts, N-V-T-S, nuts.

I could pick you up one if you like. It's only $12.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I have more time I can check again. Where in the store was it? I was in "Tool World" with the cutting tools like box cutters, etc. But they could have stuff like that in with Wallpaper tools for all I know. Big store...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

erm, kind of on and endcap near the hammers and whatnot.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know what you mean. I did look at the end caps around the cutting tools. FYI they have a HUGE selection of Dremel bits, boxed sets of bits, etc. Not just the garden variety bits but pretty much all of them.

Will give them a look see again when I have more time.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I can spare the twelve bucks, it's no big deal.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Very cool set, I just picked one up my self, its a seasonal thing from what the associate said, and it was on clearance for $11.98 normally 24.99
There were only 2 left. For those who want to pick it up before its gone the product number is #300441 Kobalt Speedfit 56 pc Micro Hobby Knife Set


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I went Wed. afternoon and had the same experience as Nick. Saw one X-Acto type knife, lots of Dremel bits, but no 56 pc. hobby knife set.

Also tried the website with the description and the number and got no results.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I got mine in early December and paid the full price.

I'll bet most of these were sold before Christmas.


----------

